# Detergent for George wet vac



## noshadow (Sep 1, 2013)

What detergent is everyone using with their wet vacs? I've only got the Numatic detergent that came with my George and was wondering what was recommended. The new dog sometimes throws up on cars journeys so I'll be having to clean the boot a little more often!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Only water through the wetvac mate
Spray and agitate the fabric with apc or upholstery cleaner then extract with the water in wetvac.
That's how I do it anyway


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Here you go.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/valet-pro-heavy-duty-carpet-cleaner-1-litre.php?cPath=26_33

Gonz.


----------



## noshadow (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

G101 through mine no problems.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

noshadow said:


> What detergent is everyone using with their wet vacs? I've only got the Numatic detergent that came with my George and was wondering what was recommended. The new dog sometimes throws up on cars journeys so I'll be having to clean the boot a little more often!


You may already know this but its often better to agitate with something like G101 to loosen excess dirt and then use the wetvac after with maybe just water or I use Brisk low foam by Autosmart


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

Autoglym interior cleaner. 26 years using it and it has never failed.


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

I have used the VP APC Interior Cleaner and I have never been convinced (15:1), worse than Meguiar's APC.
The must remains Autoglym Interior Shampoo/Interior Cleaner bed but good to G101. 

Who has already tested Autoglym Interior Cleaner with Wet & Dry Vacuum Cleaner (as Numatic/Vax...)?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

RobZ635i said:


> I have used the VP APC Interior Cleaner and I have never been convinced (15:1), worse than Meguiar's APC.
> The must remains Autoglym Interior Shampoo/Interior Cleaner bed but good to G101.
> 
> Who has already tested Autoglym Interior Cleaner with Wet & Dry Vacuum Cleaner (as Numatic/Vax...)?


What? This makes absolutely no sense at all!

If you are asking if anyone has tested AG interior cleaner through a wet vac then simply look at the post above yours.


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes but i did not understand if it was in the machine or not 
I used it just spray and MF!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

There are not able differences between good interior shampoos and general apcs. Put simply, apcs will clean but will accelerate the rate of resoiling. Anyone telling you otherwise is just bluffing or lacking in their chemical knowledge. So stick to a dedicated product unless you are trying to get the customer back sooner thanks to how quickly their interior becomes soiled!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

I usually just use plain water in the George and as others have said, spray the area you're working on with APC or specific carpet/fabric cleaner. I have always used Megs APC and it's always done the job. :thumb:

Chris


----------



## noshadow (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the additional replies. I just sprayed with G101 and only had water in the George and it cleaned it fine. I'll order a dedicated interior cleaner for the future though


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It NEEDS to me low foam. Some APCs just fill the extraction tank with foam and trigger the float valve shutting the suction off.

The Numatic stuff works great......as you would hope!


----------

